# Wife filed for divorce a week ago



## Imawelder2 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have never been one to talk with others much. I am a loner and try to solve all my wife and my problems by myself. But this hit me hard and I can't even sort out my feelings. Without going to much into it my wife accused my of being unfaithful by looking at porn and then clearing it. I was at work and over-reacted. I told her we would talk about this later when I get home. Then she texts me saying she is taking the kids and leaving for a while. That she has to think about things. I blow up and tell her if she leaves it will be over. She says she doesn't believe that and that we can work on things. I take off work so I can talk with her hoping to head this off but by the time I get home she texts that she is at her mom's house. So I head back to finish my shift at work. We talk the next day and I am still angry I tell her that her stuff is on the front porch to pick it up at her convenience. I tell her that we are through. She knows I say things I don't mean when we are angry so says she will wait till I calm down for us to talk.
Later that night I call leave a message apologizing for being a jerk. I tell her I want to fix this and that if she feels having a computer in the house causes a trust issue I will get rid of it in the morning. I hear nothing back from her. For several days I hear nothing from her I try to text her, call her , call her mom and facebook her, nothing. I start getting really scared and worried. Then Saturday I get papers from her asking for divorce. She claims that I have been cruel to her and that I was looking for child porn on the computer and so asks for all my rights to be terminated with our two daughters. I find out she filed on Thursday. It has now been 13 days since I have seen or heard from her. I am going nuts I feel like she had to make up an excuse to her parents to explain what was going on. and now she is trapped in that lie. I think I still love her, but know for certain that I would do anything to save this marriage. in two days we go before the judge for the intial hearing. I am so torn between anger, sorrow, and love that I don't know what to do. I have probably slept a total of 8 hrs in the last 4 days most of that only 1 hr at a time as my mind races trying to fix this and then jumps to if I want to fix this.


----------

